# What intially attracted you to the BHM/BBW you are currently with?



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was initially attracted to: 
Her eyes that captivated me and the smile that lit up everything around her.



I stay because of: Her Great personality, a great heart, sense of humor , and her sensuality that always leaves me wanting more.



Please use two part answers only. Thanks.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 20, 2011)

One word....personality.


----------



## Adrian (Mar 22, 2011)

When I first met my wife back Oct. 1962, it was at a party. I first noticed her eye, smile and, hair. The fact that was tall was also a plus.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

What caught my initial attention was her face on a picture. After that, it was a delicate, inexplicable mix of many things, all of which eventually fell into place to make magic. Unlike with a cooking recipe, where the presence of all ingredients and proper preparation and processing all but guarantee success, there are no guarantees in love and you never know how and why it happens.


----------



## BlueBurning (Mar 23, 2011)

Her cute face and adorable smile...


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 23, 2011)

His personality... So much like mine, yet so opposite as well. He intrigued me, made me laugh, and keeps me smiling every single day.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish I could say it was her intelligence, her wit, her poise, her integrity: all the things I love her for today. But it was actually her hooters. :blush:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 24, 2011)

Combo of personality and the upper facial area...namely eyes and cheeks. Chubby cheeks combined with this certain kind of eyes I can only describe as "loving, comforting, soft" eyes is capable of making me melt faster than, well, something that melts really fast. :blush:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 25, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Combo of personality and the upper facial area...namely eyes and cheeks. Chubby cheeks combined with this certain kind of eyes I can only describe as "loving, comforting, soft" eyes is *capable of making me melt faster than, well, something that melts really fast*. :blush:



Hmmm....Mango butter??? It's solid at room temp, but melts on contact with skin... Does that work for ya??


----------



## phoenix92901 (Mar 28, 2011)

What initially attracted me was his smile.

What keeps me is his kind, loving nature, wonderful sense of humor, awesome personality, all-out sexiness and, oh yes... his smile.


----------

